
Walmart’s Vudu Converts Your DVDs & Blu-Rays To Digital From Your Home - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/07/walmart-vudu-disc-to-digital/
======
devicenull

      But once all that’s done, there’s the promise of being able to own your movie forevermore without ever having to buy it again.
    

Forever, aka until Walmart decides the program is unprofitable and shuts down
the DRM servers.

~~~
wmf
The UltraViolet registry is actually operated by Neustar and one would hope
the multi-platform aspect would keep it around longer. But yeah, DRM is still
DRM.

------
freehunter
So theoretically, one could rent movies from Redbox, convert them to digital
on Vudu, and for $3 ($1 from Redbox, $2 to Vudu) you could have a new release
at a significant discount?

~~~
rikacomet
hmm, they might tweak the code to not let something like that happen.
Basically you may get a "sorry we cannot convert this video" . which won't be
a surprise since nobody said that Vudu works with all sites.

It might take a bit hit on both side, people still have KeepVid for
youtube/daily/meta and co, while you won't be able to sustain downloading from
redbox and others.

